# Trailer size? - added idea to my last post :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So a while back I asked about ideas on getting a trailer to use for the goats, I received a lot of great ideas, but I never thought to ask....

What size should I look for?

I think the most we'd haul is 5 boer/percentages at a time - and probably young goats too <4-H through the summer>. 
I am just not sure how much room they'd need.

I also have a V6 Oldsmobile Bravada <sad I know, but decided to keep it/fix it until next year>, so I know it would have to be a lightweight trailer, not a double axle full size horse trailer. I was thinking a small horse trailer perhaps for one 1 horse trailer? I'm thinking the ones I've seen would be okay.
If we can't find a light weight horse/stock trailer in our price range, then we may end up getting a utility trailer w/wood floor, and buy a cage to put on it. But if we did that, I still am not sure what size we should be looking at LOL

I'd also like something I can haul some hay on as I'd like to try and get hay out of the fields this summer so we can get good quality hay. So lightweight definitely would be ideal.

Any suggestions? We plan to do this possibly by the end of the month. We are getting ready to put the SUV in the shop first.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: Trailer size?*

I haul 60-80, 50 lb goats in my 16' stock trailer at a time. If I only haul 4-6 goats I have a 4x4x4 metal tote frame I haul them in the back of my truck.
Going to auctions I see it all, little flat beds with cattle panels or boxes built on them etc. You just need a small enclosed trailer that you can put vents in really.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trailer size?*

Thanks sideplaner, I have been looking for small enclosed trailer, but they are more than we want to pay  They want $2500+ We're not looking to invest that much into a trailer that we will not use very often, but we do have a realistic budget for one. 
I told my husband maybe if all else failed we could buy a cage from Tractor supply and put it on a utility trailer? I was seriously considering making a frame out of pallets, but started thinking it might be heavy


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Trailer size?*

We made a cage out of the goat panels. We put the cage in the bed of the truck, but we also have a small trailer that we wire the cage to. You could build sides onto the small trailer to enclose it, or just a tarp. Also another thing to consider is renting small u-haul trailer?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trailer size?*



BareCreekFarm said:


> We made a cage out of the goat panels. We put the cage in the bed of the truck, but we also have a small trailer that we wire the cage to. You could build sides onto the small trailer to enclose it, or just a tarp. Also another thing to consider is renting small u-haul trailer?


Thanks, we want a trailer we can use and not have to rent - so any time we need it it's there. 
I do like the idea of having a cage on a trailer. I have seen some utility trailers that have high sides, I figures it could be as easy as using something like the goat panels on those, but I wasn't sure if they would be too big or too small for just a handful of goats. I would LOVE to have something that has 2 sections, so if we get any meannies, we can seperate them. 
I know Southern states has goat panels, but they seem kind of short? I'd have to look at the larger panels, but I 'think' the squares are about the same size, just they are taller <cattle panels?>. 
How do you attach the sides of the panels to make your cage?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Trailer size?*

If all your gonna haul is 5 a little 2 horse trailer should be fine, and shouldnt be more than $1000, well here any ways, but if the ones your looking at for $2500 are 16' thats what I paid for mine, so $1000 should be what a 2 horse should be.

Ok you just posted before me.....still with the 2 parts, you could still use a 2 horse and just put a beef panel in the middle


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: Trailer size?*

I have a single horse trailer I would give you if you lived closer. Which brings to mind Craigs List. Post a wanted add.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trailer size?*

Thanks you guys I appreciate it  I'm keeping my eyes open on craigslist for a 1 horse trailer, or a light weight horse trailer of some kind that isn't in too bad of shape. My husband was thinking $500-1000.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Trailer size?*

A two horse straight load would probably work good for that many goats.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Trailer size?*

We often haul our goats in a large dog crate depending on just how big they are. I've seen more than one hauled to the fair that way too.


----------



## Crowbar032 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Trailer size?*

I'm going to assume that the Bravada has the 4.3 L V-6 engine in it. I've pulled an 18 ft trailer loaded with 40 8 ft long locust fence posts and a two horse trailer with 3 800 lbs steers with a full size Chevy truck with the 4.3 V-6 engine. It's not flashy and certainly not quick but IF I'm assuming correctly, your vehicle should pull a two horse trailer with 5 goats nicely. Just don't use overdrive. I've seen several fairly decent (good floor and wiring, ok tires) two horse trailers for less than a $1000 on craigslist in the Cincinnati area. The downside is they didn't appear to have brakes. You should be ok pulling a two horse without trailer brakes though (assuming good vehicle brakes).

If you went with a flat trailer and a cage, how would you keep the highway wind off of the goats? Would a tarp hold up?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Trailer size?*

Thanks for that info Crowbar! I am sure that's the engine, I can check tomorrow as I don't know the stats on a Bravada. We'd most likely just be hauling hay bales, then the goats to 4-H now and then through the summer.

Okay so he's an idea just in case we don't find a horse trailer locally that we want to get.
I was thinking to maybe get the goat hauler at TSC it's just under $400 - occassionally I can find it used but I wouldn't count on it.
POSSIBLY my husband cound make one of these out of panels as has been mentioned before.

Or...what about the extra large wire pet carrier? I saw one at TSC today and thought WOW that thing is HUGE! Think it could handle goats? I know these things collapse and can fold up, so I could get something to make sure the sides are very secure. Think they'd bend them up though? Here's a link:
http://www.tractorsupply.com/new-world- ... -h-2401498

I could buy 2 of those...
I do have a medium size dog crate that I've put 3-4mo kids in and they still had plenty of room, so we could possibly even use that one and 1 big one depending?

As for wind block, we'll make sure they are blocked from the wind and have something to protect them from rain too. BUT my biggest issue is, if we do it this way I MUST be able to see the goats from inside the truck, I'll worry too much if I can't. <Kids can check on them while I am driving>. I'm thinking some kind of clear plexiglass or something that we can mount on an OSB/2x4 frame, with probably a heavy duty tarp cover for rainy days.

Since we wouldn't be hauling goats all the time, I'm okay with doing it this way or getting a horse trailer. The nice thing with either would be - we can haul other things too - like hay, or other things we can't fit in our SUV.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

The open pet carrier is not good IMO as road debris and dust will fly up and could get in their eyes. Those also would not hold more than one boer each I would think.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would be worried about the strength of the cage to hold up for a full grown boer. :shrug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are really big - the goats we'd be taking to 4-H would be young since they are being born now/soon <unless plans change>.

I do see people hauling boers in cages on trailers like this all the time. I plan on having a sheet of OSB on the floor if it's metal grating. They will have a wind protector in the front and front part of the sides. Plus I have seen trailers with higher sides, so more protection from wind/dust/etc.

The alternative would be one of these. This one looks small, but the one I seen at TSC are really big. I am not sure what they call these, so I couldnt' look it up on their website. 
http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?att ... 1237940640
The one above I've seen many people use on utility trailers at shows and when the kids took their goats last year for the health inspection where they tag all the market animals. It was rainy that day so they all had heavy duty tarps around the front and on top leaving the back and sides open so the animals could have air/see what's going on <it was really warm that day>.

We don't haul goats very often, so we definitely want something multi-use. For example we plan on getting our girls a bunk bed soon.

I appreciate everyone's help  I have to admit, I am excited to FINALLY be able to get something....last year we hauled their goats in the back of the SUV LOL!!! We LOVED it though! Just 2 young percentage does, they were so great, and loved every bit of it. But umm...it gets a little crowded, and we'd have more goats...heh.


----------



## Crowbar032 (Dec 6, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks for that info Crowbar! I am sure that's the engine, I can check tomorrow as I don't know the stats on a Bravada. We'd most likely just be hauling hay bales, then the goats to 4-H now and then through the summer.


A quick google search for Oldsmobile Bravada/GMC Jimmy/Chevy Blazer shows it is rated to tow up to 5000 lbs. I didn't find anything on the tongue weight (weight directly on the bumper), but with that tow rating I'd guess 1000-1500 lbs. Both numbers can usually be found stamped into the rear bumper. The owners manual usually has a section on towing, so I'd check that out as well.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I haven't read this entire post so I may be repeating what someone else has suggested but we have a 2 horse trailer it works splendidly for transporting our boers. It is nice and comfy and they can just step right up into the trailer and they don't mind it a bit. 

However, mine is not a livestock trailer--it is a horsetrailer and thus it has windows at the top--the openings make me crazy! I worry that they may jump high enough to get a leg up there and be able to scramble out (never happened nor come close to it but I still worry!)

We have made a screen for the back two windows that work good. I have also asked my husband to have one of his friends come and weld a bar up along the side windows; which hasn't happened yet


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Keep your eyes open for a used box (closed) utility trailer. If you are handy, then you can just add the vents and maybe even put in a window.

I know here $500-$1000 wouldn't get you much trailer though.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

yup our little two horse was close to 3,000  

I would REALLY like one of those cool, little goat specific trailers. Those are soooo neat! But no funds for that! :ROFL:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We picked up a an OLD style 2 horse trailer for $350. Needed a new floor. and needs a top. We can throw a tarp over it if we need to and a 2X4 floor was cheap and easy to put in. Look around at old farmsteads and see if there is one sitting in someone's backyard.... Also, if you see one advertised, ask for 4H discount...that's what we did and got $150 knocked off! 

Having said that. I have hauled goats in the back of my van in the big wire dog crates and even the big plastic crates. A 2yr old Kiko buck with horns fits in the wire crate and it will hold him for a 3 hour drive....doesn't smell so good. :laugh: Yesterday I brought my 2 Tog does home in the wire crate and the 2 babies in the plastic crate. Yep, in the back of my van. I don't see why you couldn't strap the crates onto a flatbed trailer and then tarp them too if you wanted to go that way. 

Trust me, our farm isn't called Oleo Acres (the "cheap spread") for no reason! :ROFL:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone I love you all! 
I am keeping my eyes peeled for anything in our price range that we can use. 
The only decent enclosed trailers I've seen have been $2000+ 
Most horse trailers are $2000+ as well but as I said in another post, most seem to be 4-10 horse trailers. 
I have found a few stock trailers that are a little more than what we talked about paying. 
This is horse farm country <seriously!>, everywhere you look is major horse farms that have horse vans, etc. You really do have to look elsewhere - south part of the county or surrounding counties.

BBB - I have found a goat hauler for $1800, I can't remember how long it is, but it looked NICE. I don't think my husband would pay so much for it though  Especially since he wants something we can haul hay, furniture, etc. in. So it's used a little more than just for 4-H.

Kccjer - I am right there with you! I am a stay at home mom, I make a little side income but it's off and on through the year <horse photography>. I try to find the cheapest way we can do things so we can get them done. We built our barn out of pallets LOL My buck's house isn't complete yet - pallet frame with tarps all around it, but it works! 
We're going to finish our barn hopefully this weekend if NOTHING DRASTIC happens. The barn needs a permanent roof over the sleeping area, and some doors. We planned to do it a few weeks ago and spent all the $$ taking our buck to the vet. 
It's always something!


----------

